

Paralyzed People Control Computers with Their Minds - kwamenum86
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/11/video-paralyzed.html

======
kwamenum86
10+ years ago I remember a young amputee visiting our class to show a
prosthetic device that had fingers she could move with her thoughts. It is
really exciting to see the quantum leap the brain-computer interaction field
has taken in that time. This can be done without any brain implants as well.

